# Guest LD Meal Review Post Moved



## PRR 60 (Aug 4, 2018)

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/73122-lake-shore-limited-capitol-limited-rider-new-menu-reviews/?p=766441


----------

